# Barns near edmonton



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Mystic Meadows ~ south of Edmonton on Glen park road. Lovely place, very private, but will get busier during the summer. Runs a pony club. 

CFCW farm ~ near hwy 2 near Leduc, Never been there, mostly western but there are a few dressage riders

Zephyr Ridge ~ near glen park road, west of the hwy, 3 trainers ( 1 dressage, 1 jumper, 1 western), I haven't been there in a year or so. Lovely building, dressage lessons are expensive. 

Stone country ~ Never been there, unsure of exact location, looks nice ( based on website )

Flying colors ~ never been there, unsure of exact location, mostly dressage, but looks lovely ( based on website)

hope that helps =)


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yea ive checked them all out, heard zephyr is a not nice place at all, flying colours is close but just dressage


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

xXEventerXx said:


> yea ive checked them all out, heard zephyr is a not nice place at all, flying colours is close but just dressage


 there was some troubles a year or so ago regarding trainers at zephyr which is the reason I left :wink: . when I was there it was a lovely place, although what it's like now with a new barn manager is beyond me!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yea i checked out some other barns near sherwood park but none i like


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

what are you looking for exactly? what are your 'must haves' in regards to stables?


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

It might not be in the area your looking at, but you could try Amberlea meadows, or Killerney Farms


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im looking for a barn with an indoor heated arena, good paddocks, good trainers. dressage and jumping. Not to expensive.


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

Have you checked out sandridge stables or 3D equestrian? I think they are both pretty good for jumpers and I'm pretty sure they also have dressage.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

There over 40 mins away which kinda sucks there more north west , i like tricia i took lessons from her before but just sucks its a bit far.


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh ya that's a long ways.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't go to sandridge. I rode there for over 2 years, worked my butt off for her and she kicked us out because she said we were slandering the barn. we weren't slandering her or the barn and she takes things very personally, doesn't always do whats best for the students and takes advantage of peoples generosity.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

lol i know trish, but ya i wasnt gunna board there. I found a place and have my horse there now since yesterday. Very happy  my bf is building my tack box this minute so i can keep all my stuff in it.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

That's good. Yes she was good at first but once she realized I knew she was the only really good place around me she definitely took advantage of that and of my love for horses.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea, there are good trainers around just they dont train at specific barns. So they just travel to different barns to teach


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

xXEventerXx, if you dont mind me asking, what barn are you at now? Im currently at tamrac ranch, and im looking fro a good jumping barn to move to.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Hailey if you can get your own coach out to your facility go with Erin Hinchcliffe. She is super good and I love her.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im at gordeyko's right now there are a few trainers here its nice i like it


----------



## Jhurd (Jun 17, 2011)

xXEventerXx, I don't know what you heard about Zephyr, but I find it great. Craig Hodgman is an amazing H-J coach and good horse care.


----------

